# USB not seen by pc at all



## dropline (Sep 3, 2011)

I did search here and other sites, and used google first...

My nexus7 is no longer being detected as a USB device, tried on a few different PCs and it charges but that's it. USB-OTG works fine so I doubt is a physical issue. This is with USB debug turned on and also booted too fastboot same thing windows does not even act like anything was plugged in. I do have a warranty with the store I got it from, but can't really lock the bootloader with no USB. Anyone seen or heard of this before??

Sent from my EternityInfected ThunderBolt.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

I couldn't get mine to be recognized until nhat suggested I try the Naked driver (its main thread is on XDA).

Even after deleting the old USB/ADB drivers and installing it, I had to go into the device manager and delete the device a couple times & let Win "rediscover" it before I finally was able to use both MTP & ADB.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dropline (Sep 3, 2011)

Ends up it was hardware issue. I purchased a no questions asked replacement warranty.. told them usb not working, they gave me a new one no questions

Sent from ROOTed NEXUS7


----------

